# SAP Grilles



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, I'm not big on exterior changes however, one thing I do wanna change is the front grilles I have, I think the SAP grilles look absolutely beautiful, and I hate the ones i have on mine now, I've looked around to find those inserts but no one seems to carry em or make em anymore! Does anyone have any idea where I could find some either local or online, I'm from around dayton OH to help with location. Thanks!


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Replica Sport Appearance Package Grilles - $199.00 : West Coast Speed, Custom Automotive Accessories


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a set of OEM's NIB 
$5,000.00 


Repos for 199.00 isn't bad, OEM's were about 230 or so. I've seen some of the repos and the ones I seen are very well made.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup, Spencer at West Coast Speed has excellent grilles.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys I'll be sure to check em out!


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*SAP Grills*

I bought a set that were unpainted, because I already had the matched paint from a previous touchup and it was going to take 3 weeks or more before shipment. It still took awhile for the unpainted to show.

The website lists one type of install, but they must have changed how they are mounted since mine came with screws and 3M tape application.

I still had the old clips so it would have not matter if I got OEM SAP grills.

Attached the before and after What do you think?


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*SAP Grills*

I need to show you why I had the leftover paint.
Who needs SAP bumpers when you can create you own.

Rear bumper and valve cover updates.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks nice i absolutely love red, I wish mine was red but i don't want to change the original color, the SAP grilles you have look nice but for some reason they look like they have a smaller opening, I don't know if it's because of the angle or what.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*SAP Grills*

The GTO honeycomb insert are not OEM as well. They appear smaller and the design does not match. It is close as you can get, since finding a OEM set that is not damaged is rare. 

Just after I bought these, there was a set of gray Dealer SAP inserts on EBAY go figure.

What can you do, repair and paint a used set if you are lucky to find them or pay bucks for copies.

I hate to say this, but I did not really want the Torrid RED, but it was a great deal and it had every other item I wanted.

I looked at 2 GTOs in the Atlanta area that were available when I had the cash.

2004 Yelllow GTO nice but a 2004 and the exahaust tips were missing?
2005 Black GTO rough paint and a lot of hard to find items were broke or missing.

This one was 450 miles away at a Honda Dealership with all the known GTO issues already resolved or repaired, by 2 previous owners and 2 dealers.

Grabbed it up


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I purchased a set from Spencer here on the forum and they fit perfectly....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

srs7324 said:


> I need to show you why I had the leftover paint.
> Who needs SAP bumpers when you can create you own.
> 
> Rear bumper and valve cover updates.


Not close to a SAP bumper but it does look sharp!


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Why not go first class and get carbon fiber from Maverick Man @ Search Results SAP | Maverickman Carbon 

You can get the SAP look and not have to paint anything and they will look great. This is going to be my next upgrade after my GMM RipShift.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

CF on our car doesn't look good for all colors. I'm a color matched guy.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

srs7324, yeah we just got a red one EXACTLY like my black one like down to the mileage give or take a few hundred at carmax and i pulled it in the shop and just could not stop staring at that red hahah I'm in love with it pahahaha. But yeah it looks nice and as far as not matching if you mean with the inserts on the hood i wouldn't worry too much about it you can't tell at all. not unless you get an inch off of it and freakin measure the things! lol


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

Sarona has a good repo SAP spoiler.


----------

